# A Polar Photography Experience Short Film



## Josh-H (Dec 11, 2013)

Shot with Canon EOS 1DC cameras in the Arctic this August. https://vimeo.com/81547768


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome. A real pleasure to watch. Great job Sir.

….And welcome to CR


----------

